# Does Anyone Else Enjoy the Volodos Turkish March?



## TOstojich

I was listening to the Volodos Turkish March, and I was surprised to hear that so many individuals dislike it, and even went as far to say that it ruined the Turkish March.

When I heard it, I thought it was absolutely beautiful, and found the dissonant sections to be very emotionally powerful. If anything, the dissonant sections felt fitting for the Turkish army, in the same way that Shostakovitch's Symphony No. 7 Movement I was dissonant yet powerful near the end.


----------



## DavidA

I think it's great! Real piece of virtuosos transcription. I wouldn't say there's anything profound musically - just a fun encore. 

As to those who moan - we still have Mozart's original to enjoy as well.


----------



## Pantheon

I loved it! Very original and interesting interpretation! Makes a change from the millions of people who merely reproduce academically what is written on the score. It has a lot of character and it suits Volodos.
Reminds me of Cziffra's impossible transcriptions!


----------



## Ingélou

DavidA said:


> I think it's great! Real piece of virtuosos transcription. I wouldn't say there's anything profound musically - just a fun encore.
> 
> As to those who moan - we still have Mozart's original to enjoy as well.


That is absolutely what I felt. It was fun. I enjoyed listening to it: thank you! It wouldn't be my favourite version for all time.


----------

